# Getting crickets back out the vivarium



## Jambel (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey all, recently bought a bearded dragon.. and i'm a little squeamish around bugs, I have no problem feeding my dragons as I have a cricket keeper.. However I've fed them and they haven't touched them.. Now for the squeamish part getting them back out, I scream like a baby if one touches my hand and there fast little buggers does any one know a nice, easy simple solution to getting the little buggers back out the Vivarium ?


----------



## bclose93 (Jul 1, 2012)

you could use tongs


----------



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

I hate them touching me too lol. I found I wasn't quick enough with tongs and kept squishing the bugs.....

I got a small fish net (I have tropical fishies) and put a tall pot in the viv. Then I can just shake them into the pot as I catch them  

xxx


----------



## Jambel (Aug 1, 2012)

I sorted it, I took the bearded dragons out and put them on my bed, whilst using good old Henry the Hoover with a sock on the end (lol) to suck them up then simply switched off the hoover and dropped them into a pint pot.. I'm going to have to man up I think hahaa


----------



## xxmartinxx (Jul 24, 2012)

Jambel said:


> I sorted it, I took the bearded dragons out and put them on my bed, whilst using good old Henry the Hoover with a sock on the end (lol) to suck them up then simply switched off the hoover and dropped them into a pint pot.. I'm going to have to man up I think hahaa


 lol thats one way, i would of used a net and kept them alive for future


----------



## Jambel (Aug 1, 2012)

xxmartinxx said:


> lol thats one way, i would of used a net and kept them alive for future


The beauty of it is, they survived because the sock caught them instead of being sucked up so they went straight back into the cricket keeper to await there impending doom with my beardie


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Try a different live food that you dont mind handling.:2thumb:


----------



## 12brady (Jul 27, 2012)

Jambel said:


> I sorted it, I took the bearded dragons out and put them on my bed, whilst using good old Henry the Hoover with a sock on the end (lol) to suck them up then simply switched off the hoover and dropped them into a pint pot.. I'm going to have to man up I think hahaa


Damn good idea, hope it was a clean sock:2thumb:


----------



## silvermaneuk (Jul 21, 2012)

I find that sometimes the little buggers hide so well i cant find them lol I only knew there was one in there cos I could hear it. I am the same their evil looking things, but I am a girl and never liked anything coming at me like that lol


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha Ha my problem is getting Crickets back in the Viv :whistling2:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Jambel said:


> I sorted it, I took the bearded dragons out and put them on my bed, whilst using good old Henry the Hoover with a sock on the end (lol) to suck them up then simply switched off the hoover and dropped them into a pint pot.. I'm going to have to man up I think hahaa


:O WHAT AN IDEA lmao

i personally don't use crickets no more, but always picked them up by hand, never had a problem with them, mealworms though.....


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Im so using this idea, i scream if one even touches me or if i think one touched me LOL. Most nights its me hiding behind the sofa and pointing while hubby catches them haha. Im good with roaches and worms, but just not the crickets *shudders*


----------



## silvermaneuk (Jul 21, 2012)

I have learned to catch the crickets with my insect tongs, and put them in a ziplock bag to have their powder shaked on them, and then I use tongs to give them to Trinity and then sometimes he has to run to catch the buggers, but that way I dont touch them. lol


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

how big is your bearded dragon, you could use locusts there abit slower and easier to catch, the hoover and sock idea is great though:lol2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

if your that bad, feed your bearded dragons in a R U B then all the uneaten crickets can just be tipped back in cricket keeper


----------



## saxon12 (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to feed locusts but still hated them going near me as I HATE bugs :lol2: plus I got sick of a cricket getting out and bugging the hell out of me at night :whip:


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL i have to do the same for my G/F she hates crickets but the meal worms and morios are worse for her she leaves the room when its feeding time with them lol but our beardie is on locust and large hoppers its just the cresties on the crickets so they only have a few each time 

lad at work sticks the crickets he is feeding in a zip lock bag too powder them and then puts them in the fridge for 5 min he says it slows them up for his two beardies to catch them all eazy


----------



## silvermaneuk (Jul 21, 2012)

My OH works long hours so I had to girl up (hehe man up, get it lol) and do it or Trinity would have got hungry bless him.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're not comfortable touching them, how are you managing to coat them in calcium? Do you just sprinkle some in the black cricket-keeper tubes and give them a shake?
:hmm:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

You wait till you get an escapee chirping away all night. Used to drive me mad.


----------

